# Pear Bread..rec.



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2005)

My kids and DH love this bread. It is wonderful with a cup of hot tea..

3-eggs
1-c. veggie oil
2-3 pears, peeled and grated to make 2 c.
1-1/2 c. sugar
1/2 tea. lemon zest
1-tea. vanilla
2-cups a/p flour, unsifted
1/4 tea. baking powder
1/4 tea. baking soda
1/2 tea. cinnamon
2/3 c. chopped walnuts

Preheat oven to 325. Beat eggs,and slowly add in oil. Add pears,sugar,zest, and vanilla.  Sift dry ingredients and add to pear mixture. Stir just to moisten. Stir in nuts and pour into buttered and floured 8 inch loaf pans. Bake about 55 min. or til toothpick comes out clean..
Makes 2 loaves
ENJOY
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 13, 2005)

Kadesma, this sounds great!  I love fresh pears so this is definitely being copied and pasted.  How ripe of a pear do you use in this?  Any particular kind?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2005)

Pa, I have never been able to tell with pears, I just pick some and hope for the best. So far I've been lucky and haven't gotten one that's green  I just use what's there, although I did use one that was pretty soft and all I got was a smooshed mess when I tried to grate it. I use bosc or anjou. I do want to try the asian pears and see how that turns out. 

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

This is a keeper! I've never heard of pear bread!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> This is a keeper! I've never heard of pear bread!


I made this years ago when I was active on another board . I even sent it to Eagle Rock in Los Angels to a friend and it shipped well..It is more cake like than a bread to me. But I love it with tea.
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

Eagle Rock?
My h drives by it every day on his way to work!
Small world!

How would this taste with the addition of candied ginger?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2005)

jkath, I'm planning to make some and I'll try the candied ginger..I like the taste of ginger so for me it would be great.
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks! let me know how it comes out!


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 14, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> How would this taste with the addition of candied ginger?


 
Ginger sounds like a wonderful idea--thanks!


----------

